# Help with Harbor Freight mini lathe



## bobby73 (Jul 17, 2017)

I purchased this lathe new three months ago (I had been using a friend's lathe).  When I turned it on, the lathe speed is not what is advertised. Once I placed my knife to the wood it isn't strong enough to keep turning.  What can I do, other than returning it?


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## NVSB4 (Jul 17, 2017)

It might help if you give the model number for others to help.
I got one from Rockler and it has different speeds changed by a belt and pulleys.
Does your's?


----------



## tbfoto (Jul 17, 2017)

Does the whole lathe stop running or just the blank stops spinning. If just the blank stops spinning then the tail stock is not tight enough. If the motor to the lathe stops running then either it is set too slow or there is a problem with the motor. I assume the lathe has a 110 volt motor and not a 230 volt? Make sure your drive belts are not slipping.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jul 17, 2017)

Along with the above.  Is the belt tight?  Is the belt on the correct pulleys?  Have you read the manual?


----------



## monophoto (Jul 17, 2017)

As others have noted, we need more information - which model lathe, and more importantly, is it a variable speed lathe with a DC motor.

A fundamental issue is that a variable speed lathe with a DC motor varies the speed by varying the voltage applied to the motor.  But, reducing the voltage also cause the torque produced by the motor to reduce.  Sorry - that's basic electrical physics and applies to all variable speed lathes with DC motors.  And what it means is that variable speed lathes with DC motors are notorious for wanting to stall when operated at low speeds.  This problem is most obvious with large diameter turnings and when drilling.

Variable speed operation is a convenience, but the price that must be paid for that convenience is reduced torque at low speeds.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jul 17, 2017)

Add your location to your profile, there maybe an experienced turner that is local that can help you.


----------



## hanau (Jul 17, 2017)

Isn't there a high low speed lever on it. Think it's on TV e back. But could be wrong, been a few years since I had a HF metal lathe


----------



## chartle (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm assuming its the same as thh one I have.

https://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-x-12-inch-bench-top-wood-lathe-95607.html

OP what speed do you start with? I turn pretty much at full speed. I only bring down the speed to sand and apply finish.


----------



## hanau (Jul 17, 2017)

Found a picture of lever on back


----------



## hanau (Jul 17, 2017)

Sorry miss read mini as metal.


----------



## bobby73 (Jul 17, 2017)

Sorry everyone.  The lathe is a central machinery #95607. Variable speed.  110v   8" x 12" mini woodworking lathe.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Eldermike (Jul 18, 2017)

I have this lathe.   The variable speed comes from the pulley settings.  Make sure that the belt is on the correct pulley setting (top and bottom) i.e. Big to small, Med big to Med small  etc.  if they are not matched up you won't have sufficient belt tension and the price ur turning will stop because of belt slippage.   Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## chartle (Jul 18, 2017)

bobby73 said:


> Sorry everyone.  The lathe is a central machinery #95607. Variable speed.  110v   8" x 12" mini woodworking lathe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app




Per My prior post, what speed do you turn at. Now that I think about it more I pretty much turn at almost full speed. 

I may have turned it down when I made a small bowl when it was still rough. 

Also do you think anything is slipping ?


----------



## chartle (Jul 18, 2017)

Eldermike said:


> I have this lathe.   The variable speed comes from the pulley settings.  Make sure that the belt is on the correct pulley setting (top and bottom) i.e. Big to small, Med big to Med small  etc.  if they are not matched up you won't have sufficient belt tension and the price ur turning will stop because of belt slippage.   Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



Actually he is talking about this lathe that has electronic VS, the same one I have. Well maybe have. 

They stopped selling them maybe 7 or 8 months ago and put them on clearance. Then they popped up on the website only sold in stores maybe 3 or 4 months ago and then disappeared and just reappeared at least a few weeks ago. The lathe in the pictures is slightly different than mine in that its a different color with different stickers. Maybe they put a smaller motor in it since its also lists at $30 cheaper than it did before. 

One other note I never saw it it my local HF. There isn't even a spot for it on their shelves. 

https://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-x-12-inch-bench-top-wood-lathe-95607.html


----------

